# Republic AP-47 Mixed-Power Ground Support Thunderbolt Proposal of 1948



## jzichek (Jan 25, 2012)

New article on the Republic AP-47 Mixed-Power Ground Support Airplane Proposal of 1948 is now up at RetroMechanix.com:







This was an evolution of the venerable P-47 that featured the addition of a jet power plant in the aft fuselage, among many other modifications. The accompanying gallery features 5 images, including high resolution general arrangement and inboard profile drawings. 

-Jared


----------

